# Hello



## seyelint (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been writing for a few years with some success with short stories, but wish to go into longer. Though too late to join Nano, I have started to write pretending I did, and am keeping the totals, trying to reach the goals (shhhh don't tell the nano staff  ) 

I'm Canadian, lived a few years, but not enough, and enjoy all forms of thought process. 

Thank you for your acceptance to this site.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 7, 2011)

Ah I love Canada, even though I've never been. I'll get there some day. . . .

Welcome to WF, Seyelint; I look forward to seeing some of those short stories. Good luck and enjoy your time here! 

Bruno


----------



## seyelint (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you, Bruno.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## seyelint (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you, Nickie.


----------



## MaggieMoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Morning and welcome


----------



## felix (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey hey, welcome to WF! See you on the boards.


----------



## Offeiriad (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh Canada!

Welcome!


----------



## seyelint (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi there. Welcome to the community.


----------



## seyelint (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you very much, candid petunia. I appreciate your welcome.


----------

